# EET vs SoPE for new Civil Structural



## retsofnai55 (Jan 31, 2021)

I have searched through the forum to get some feedback on EET and School of PE and found it to lean more towards EET but still very close to center. I am asking because my case is a little different. 

I graduated in 2016 and passed my FE right away and went to work as a Transportation/Drainage Engineer. Middle 2020 I moved and switched my work to Civil-Structural engineering and tried to cram 4 years of Civil-Structural Experience into 4 months of studying for the October 2020 Civil Structural PE Exam. Unfortunately I failed. Even if I spent 4 years working at my Civil-Structural job, I don't think it would have been enough to pass that PE exam. My civil structural work is very specific so I would not have the broad experience to know what I am doing to pass the PE. I work in the aluminum industry in Florida designing screen enclosures, mobile homes, car ports, and pretty much anything small structural based for aluminum, mostly residential. I do span and factor of safety calcs all the time but our connections are already product approved so I never touch them. We do some minor concrete calculations for uplift with linear footers and slabs but nothing complicated. To sum it all up, my problem is not that I have been out of school for long, but I am trying to pass a civil structural exam with little to no experience in the field.

I purchased the PPI CERM and some package of theirs to review their questions and answers. I felt like their answers were confusing, they were incomplete, and sometimes used odd units. I also purchased and reviewed 5 practice tests: Civil Eng PE Practice Exams, Civil PE Practice exam and guide, NCEES Structural practice exam, Civil PE practice exam: Structural Depth Version A, and Civil PE Structural Practice Exams by David Gruttadauria. I felt that the October 2020 Exam was leagues harder than all of these. I also saw a lot of construction conceptual questions on the breadth exam like rollers and construction equipment questions that I have no idea how to study for. The questions I had the most difficult time answering were the ones that dealt with concrete and wood. The ACI and NDS books were extremely hard for me to understand. 

My questions is, what do you think the best online study courses are for someone who does not need a refresher but more of almost a full education and experience that would help with passing the Civil-Structural PE in April 2021? I already studied for and attempted the exam so I have a decent background, but I need some help with the more advanced aspects of the subject. 

P.S.
I could take an "easier" exam just to get my PE, but I would like a better background in Civil-Structural because I plan on making this job a lifetime career. I have family ties and have already heavily invested in the company and plan on making my way up the ladder so I don't plan on going anywhere.


----------



## CE_2_CE (Feb 23, 2021)

I switched from Structural to Construction (personal choice and work experience). That being said, I have some Structural depth books I will soon post.

I was in a study group and one person did EET, one did Testmasters, I did SOPE. So we got a range of different knowledge and tips/tricks. I did take the EET structural course first. Then switched to Construction depth SOPE.

I have some other advice, but uts 6am and I'm about to head to work. Lol


----------



## CE_2_CE (Feb 23, 2021)

CE_2_CE said:


> I switched from Structural to Construction (personal choice and work experience). That being said, I have some Structural depth books I will soon post.
> 
> I was in a study group and one person did EET, one did Testmasters, I did SOPE. So we got a range of different knowledge and tips/tricks. I did take the EET structural course first. Then switched to Construction depth SOPE.
> 
> I have some other advice, but uts 6am and I'm about to head to work. Lol


If you're interested in the resources, send me a response.


----------



## VMR1981 (Apr 7, 2021)

CE_2_CE said:


> If you're interested in the resources, send me a response.


Hey, good morning, I see you some resources for the Structural Depth, I'd really appreciate if you could share them, please, let me know.
thanks


----------



## retsofnai55 (Apr 7, 2021)

Went with EET and I am really liking how it is setup. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## kaushalraut16 (Apr 28, 2021)

I appeared for April 2021 Civil Structural, so I'm looking to sell my comprehensive/all you need prep material. All notes are tagged and are in excellent conditions. I have the following material available:

BREADTH
1. CERM (ALL SECTIONS FOR STRUCTURAL+appendices)
2. SPE AM Sections (Tagged for ease of studies)

DEPTH:-
3. Structural Depth Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam
4. SPE Depth Sections
5. EET Depth Sections
6. All in one Goswami Depth Portion

PRACTICE EXAMS-
7. All in one Goswami Exams
8. PE Civil Practice Problems, 16th Edition
9. NCEES Civil Structural Practice Exam (2021)


Total worth: $2000+
Selling it for* $1000 $499+shipping fees.*(Atlanta free shipping)


----------



## VMR1981 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi
do you sell them separately?
and is # 3 (3. Structural Depth Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam) the new depth book by School of PE??
if yes, let me know


----------



## kaushalraut16 (Apr 28, 2021)

VMR1981 said:


> Hi
> do you sell them separately?
> and is # 3 (3. Structural Depth Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam) the new depth book by School of PE??
> if yes, let me know


I have SDRM, and yeah, SOP depth book. DM for discussion.


----------



## looper (May 2, 2021)

What’s with the obsession of hijacking threads to sell your stuff. Isn’t there a sub forum for this ?


----------



## Malbarran (Jul 28, 2021)

kaushalraut16 said:


> I have SDRM, and yeah, SOP depth book. DM for discussion.


Hi, do you still have the SOP structural depth book, or know someone i could buy it off of?


----------



## Malbarran (Jul 28, 2021)

kaushalraut16 said:


> I have SDRM, and yeah, SOP depth book. DM for discussion.


Hi, do you still have the SOP structural depth? If not, do you know someone I could buy it off of?


----------



## CE_2_CE (Aug 5, 2021)

VMR1981 said:


> Hey, good morning, I see you some resources for the Structural Depth, I'd really appreciate if you could share them, please, let me know.
> thanks


I sold all my hard copies. Sorry for the delay in response.


----------



## MannyM92 (May 12, 2022)

retsofnai55 said:


> I have searched through the forum to get some feedback on EET and School of PE and found it to lean more towards EET but still very close to center. I am asking because my case is a little different.
> 
> I graduated in 2016 and passed my FE right away and went to work as a Transportation/Drainage Engineer. Middle 2020 I moved and switched my work to Civil-Structural engineering and tried to cram 4 years of Civil-Structural Experience into 4 months of studying for the October 2020 Civil Structural PE Exam. Unfortunately I failed. Even if I spent 4 years working at my Civil-Structural job, I don't think it would have been enough to pass that PE exam. My civil structural work is very specific so I would not have the broad experience to know what I am doing to pass the PE. I work in the aluminum industry in Florida designing screen enclosures, mobile homes, car ports, and pretty much anything small structural based for aluminum, mostly residential. I do span and factor of safety calcs all the time but our connections are already product approved so I never touch them. We do some minor concrete calculations for uplift with linear footers and slabs but nothing complicated. To sum it all up, my problem is not that I have been out of school for long, but I am trying to pass a civil structural exam with little to no experience in the field.
> 
> ...


Hello, 
Sorry this might be out of topic, but I'm curious about the design of screen enclosures and aluminum structures. Which codes do you usually refer to? Do you any books you could recommend? 
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## retsofnai55 (May 12, 2022)

I live and work in Florida, and we reference the Florida Building Code (not residential) chapter 20 for aluminum structures. There are a structural codes in chapter 16, but most are trumped when you are dealing with aluminum and screen enclosures by chapter 20. The Florida building code 7th edition references ASCE 7-16.


----------



## gpoli111 (Jun 2, 2022)

retsofnai55 said:


> I live and work in Florida, and we reference the Florida Building Code (not residential) chapter 20 for aluminum structures. There are a structural codes in chapter 16, but most are trumped when you are dealing with aluminum and screen enclosures by chapter 20. The Florida building code 7th edition references ASCE 7-16.


I don't think there's a need to study the one-off questions like aluminum and post tensioned. Make sure you study the areas that are going to get 3-5+ questions and guess at the ones you have no exposure to. Worked for me.


----------



## MannyM92 (Jun 3, 2022)

retsofnai55 said:


> I live and work in Florida, and we reference the Florida Building Code (not residential) chapter 20 for aluminum structures. There are a structural codes in chapter 16, but most are trumped when you are dealing with aluminum and screen enclosures by chapter 20. The Florida building code 7th edition references ASCE 7-16.


Thanks for the tip. Do you know where I would be able to find example calculations of a structure like that that could serve as guidance?


----------

